# Design



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry to say I haven't made this one yet but when I do a board cut this is going to be the first one I try, here it is. By the way I think i designed this But there most likely is one that looks a lot like this already.

View attachment a grip slingshot.pdf


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It really helps if you post a pic of the design as well as the PDF. I know a lot of people, myself included usually wont take the time to download and open a PDF to see what it is.

If you are using Inkscape, it's really easy to do.

Select all the objects, click FILE, EXPORT BITMAP.

Then attach the exported bitmap with your post so people can easily see it without going to the trouble of downloading.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

dumb question but how do I attach the bitmap


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jaxter said:


> dumb question but how do I attach the bitmap

































*what is that hole for ?*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> dumb question but how do I attach the bitmap

































*what is that hole for ?*
[/quote]"other" entertainment


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> "other" entertainment


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thumb grip?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

not a hole just an indent


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Thumb grip?


yes a thumb grip is what I had in mind


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now its time to build it!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have a board yet.


----------

